# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Colombo spindle

## occutit

Buồn buồn đi bãi lượm được mấy con spindle




Chưa được cầm tận tay, đang ở SG  :Smile: )

----------


## Khoa C3

Nếu nặng quá máy ko cõng dc thì để máy ta cõng hộ cho, con máy đúc = bê tông sắp xong mà chưa có hàng cõng hehe.

----------


## im_atntc

Ah ha..thì ra là ở SG, tưởng đâu xa... bữa hôm nghe mấy bác nói colombo mà chẵng hiểu mô tê gì, thì ra là mấy em này.. thèm quá.. ực..ực.. chắc là đang tập kết nhà anh Nam rồi.. Giấu kín zử, từ năm ngoái tới giờ mới show hàng..

----------


## im_atntc

Mà mấy em này chiều cao, cân nặng bao nhiêu sao ko thấy thông tin gì hết vậy...tò mò quá..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## occutit

2 con nặng total 23 kg bác ạ. Con tím dài cỡ 30CM, đường kính chỗ gá kẹp cỡ 120, em chưa có điều kiện đo. Collet ER25. Con màu xanh thì thuộc về bác Thắng rồi 



Con này router gỗ bác ạ. Hàng ruồi, em chưa cầm tận tay nên chưa có thông số cân nặng từng con. Nó đang ở SG chưa chuyển về ĐL. Thôi thì cho nó nghỉ ngơi sau hành trình dài cái đã  :Smile: )

----------


## im_atntc

Kết con tím quá.. Hành trình dài là sao bác, nó mới đi đường biển về SG hả bác..

----------


## occutit

Máy bay mới bệnh bác ạ  :Cool:

----------


## Khoa C3

Nửa vòng trái đất rẽ tầng mây
Em đến thăm anh từ cà nà đà

----------


## occutit

Cmnr. Đi từ Canada, ghé US rồi về SG  :Embarrassment:

----------


## im_atntc

Bác này đi bãi hạng sang rồi.. chúc mừng bác vài ngày nữa sẽ có em tím ngoại quốc ấy..

----------


## CKD

Bác Nam CNC đâu sao chưa thấy có ý kiến nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

-----------Do em đi công chuyện từ sáng mới về .... ahaha , bác CU bé teo này chơi không đẹp rồi, công lao của em phát hiện ra lớn lắm đó nha , vậy mà bác nỡ lòng nào không đá động gì đến em, thôi thì con màu xanh bác dành cho boy nhà nghèo Đà Nẵng rồi em bỏ qua, còn con màu tím thì sao nè ??? bác cho em cái chi phí vượt biên của em nó xem nào ???? xem anh em mình có cấn qua cấn lại điều gì không ? hay là chơi tiền mặt đây ta ???? Êh , cái chú em bán cái màu tím nó còn 1 rổ kìa, dụ dỗ nó bán hết xem có rẻ thêm được bao nhiêu không ???
      heheheh dạo này web cncprovn đi bãi quốc tế rồi đó anh em... chóng mặt quá, để canh me em ATC high speed nữa cho đủ bộ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tình hình là em đang hứng thú sang ATC nên bác Nam khỏi lo có cạnh tranh nhé.

----------


## occutit

Ôi. Em chưa biết nó bao nhiêu Kg nên chưa biết giá nữa anh ơi. Tổng cộng 2 con là 23 Kg. Boy nghèo nên không ai theo  :Cool: . Vậy em để nó ở SG có gì anh qua xem rồi cân luôn vậy??? Chắc tiền mặt quá vì đầu năm đang khát tiền  :Smile: ) 

Ôm con này run chim vì không ai mua thì phải ráp máy. Nó là spindle gỗ. Anh nhắc mới nhớ có thể nó gắn trên con Rover nào đó.

----------


## Quang_Q7

> -----------Do em đi công chuyện từ sáng mới về .... ahaha , bác CU bé teo này chơi không đẹp rồi, công lao của em phát hiện ra lớn lắm đó nha , vậy mà bác nỡ lòng nào không đá động gì đến em, thôi thì con màu xanh bác dành cho boy nhà nghèo Đà Nẵng rồi em bỏ qua, còn con màu tím thì sao nè ??? bác cho em cái chi phí vượt biên của em nó xem nào ???? xem anh em mình có cấn qua cấn lại điều gì không ? hay là chơi tiền mặt đây ta ???? Êh , cái chú em bán cái màu tím nó còn 1 rổ kìa, dụ dỗ nó bán hết xem có rẻ thêm được bao nhiêu không ???
>       heheheh dạo này web cncprovn đi bãi quốc tế rồi đó anh em... chóng mặt quá, để canh me em ATC high speed nữa cho đủ bộ.


Thông báo với anh em là đã một giao dịch nữa mới chốt nhé, thêm một em màu tím đang on the way to Q.7 nhé. Gom chơi thôi, chưa có mục đích sử dụng, chú Nam thích thì chuẩn bị rượu thịt đợi ngày lành tháng tốt qua hỏi em rồi rước về Q.4 nhé :-)

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê vậy ta, anh em toàn đi bãi USA không..... nói thế thôi, canh me mãi mới có giá hời, chứ lên đó mới thấy anh em quốc tế thê thảm hơn anh em nhà nghèo Việt Nam nhiều. Mà nói thiệt ai ham hố mấy con spindle to to khủng khủng nặng 29kg , 18000rpm thì hú em, em biết có mấy con nhưng em không thèm giao dịch vì đang ngán collet , chưa biết mã gì nhưng cố gắng thì cũng ra... nghề của em mà.

----------


## writewin

chết pà bữa nay có biệt hiệu boy nghèo đà nẵng ( thôi kệ vẩn còn là boy là dc rồi he he), con tím đẹp từ colet đến sợi dây điện, con nhà nghèo chấp nhận số phận vậy ha ha.

----------


## occutit

:Smile: ) thơm chết luôn còn xạo  :Smile: )

----------


## occutit

Chết anh Thắng rồi. Con màu xanh dùng collet của router. Chẻ 4 rãnh, có vẻ nguy hiểm
Con tím có khả năng phải thay bi. Con xanh quay hơi kêu. Coi chừng ăn mì cả đám  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

chết cha rồi... kiểu này ăn cám cả đám hahahaha.

----------


## duonghoang

Cái này gả qua nhà anh Nam trang điểm xí là ok ấy mà, anh Nam chắc ghiền lắm àh.hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

hix hix còn cám để ăn là dc rồi, cố ăn cám qua bửa thôi, ko thì nhịn đói, ha ha

----------


## occutit

Com màu tím thì còn nguyên si, còn bụi gỗ nghe mùi spruce trong đó. Con màu xanh thì bị tháo rồi. Giờ phải đợi quyết định của Boy nhà nghèo  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

ghiền sao không ghiền cha, mà mấy em này giá cao lắm , mua về thì dùng luôn đi là vừa. hehehe . Thông báo mấy bác , em mới lượm 1 con ve chai đúng nghĩa , cùng dòng với con đã bán cho anh Phuongmd nhưng dữ hơn xíu.
        Shinoh spindle , 2.2-3.7kw , 300hz (18000rpm) có sẵn nut và collet 16mm , nhưng cũ xì ( do nằm mưa quá ) nhưng quay êm ru , rất ngon, mỡ bò còn đầy đủ , nhưng bị bể bắp chụp quạt phía sau rồi , nhưng không sao có hàng ngon thì quá phê rồi , 4 bạc đạn 7xxx hen , mã motor S933A ( nhìn hình tra tài liệu chứ em nó bay mất cái mạc ).
        HEHEHE ai ham hố liên lạc trước có giá ngon nè, boy nhà nghèo đâu ??? mà thôi con này hơn con kia 1 bậc , em nó full gang , cắt nhôm cắt sắt chắc ngon lắm, hỏi anh Phương mại dâm chắc biết.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## writewin

con của anh P mại dâm đã ko theo dc, con này con hơn của anh Phương mại dâm thì sao em dám chơi, ha ha, nhà nghèo mà, muốn ham hố chắc đi bán thân để theo mới dc, up hộ anh cái hình nè

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

----  Làm gì có, con của anh Phương là hàng mới 100% chưa xài, con này thì cũ , phải make up lại thì mới lung linh chứ , nên giá cả của nó phải rẻ nhiều à, giống như nhà mặt tiền với nhà hẻm thôi. Con này được cái body rất nhỏ gọn nhưng chắc nịch ( 15kg nhé ) ... ôi thôi rồi lượm ơi , phê quá đi mất , công suất nó max 5hp , khó có con nào bì kịp à nha... với 300hz ( 18000rpm ) thì anh em cứ thoải mái điêu khắc kim loại. Để 1-2 hôm em make up xong rồi chụp hình cho anh em xem .

----------

occutit

----------


## huanpt

@Nam, mày lại sắp làm khổ tao hử?

----------


## Nam CNC

ai làm khổ anh đâu, có nhiều đối tượng khổ chung với anh mà, hehehe đừng buồn, khi nào đưa hình lên thì buồn sau nhé.

----------


## writewin

số em khổ quá anh huân ơi, lau bàn phím miết,

----------


## phuongmd

Con của anh cái cổ bi nó dài dài mà.



Đời 2009, seri S930E
Pót lại cho ku Nam thèm

----------

